# grasshoppers



## samiboy (Sep 1, 2009)

hi
can someone tell me where i can buy grasshoppers online. i cant seem to find them any where. i dont want to keep them as pets just to feed as live food:lol2: 
:gasp::whip:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

samiboy said:


> hi
> can someone tell me where i can buy grasshoppers online. i cant seem to find them any where. i dont want to keep them as pets just to feed as live food:lol2:
> :gasp::whip:


Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

Especially this page (half way down - see locust) : http://www.livefoods.co.uk/index.php?cPath=94

Never received any dead ones .. good quality, fast delivery, good price ..

http://thespidershop.co.uk also sells locust as livefood - never had dead ones either, but you get quite a low amount for the same price.

another shop : http://www.thelivefoodwarehouse.co.uk

Never used them though .. 

I would NOT use livefoodsdirect .. every time half the tub was dead : http://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk .. actually worse - the outer packagine was fine, but the tubs itself were so badly damaged that I had locust escaped in the box and some squashed ..


----------



## samiboy (Sep 1, 2009)

yeh very helpful but GRASSHOPPERS!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

samiboy said:


> yeh very helpful but GRASSHOPPERS!


No. 

As far as I'm aware, there are no suppliers of GRASSHOPPERS.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

...why do you need grasshoppers specifically? Locusts are basically exotic grasshoppers(yeah I know totally different species and all but still) that grow bigger then our native kind, or you could feed crickets..meal worms, etc.


----------



## samiboy (Sep 1, 2009)

ok i will go with locusts


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you mean Katydids???? They are not normally sold as food (too expensive) but you could breed them. I have several L3s Giant Florida ones at the mo, they are pets but I can see why they would be OK as food, very plump and juicy looking.


----------



## samiboy (Sep 1, 2009)

where did u get them?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Slinkies mum said:


> Do you mean Katydids???? They are not normally sold as food (too expensive) but you could breed them. I have several L3s Giant Florida ones at the mo, they are pets but I can see why they would be OK as food, very plump and juicy looking.


Aren't Katydids actually crickets ?



samiboy said:


> where did u get them?


Wild caught ? There are several guides on google in how to breed them


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I got them off eBay from wendo0_3 but she's non up at the mo. Very tiny when you first get them and a bit faffy....You need to keep them fairly humid but with good top and bottom ventilation plus very very clean as they are prone to RIs. Mine are feeding on raspberry, buddleiah (their fav) and bramble.
Yeah Gomjaba I think they are a type of cricket but not like the ones we buy for food. They are sometimes called bush crickets I believe. Here's a pic of one of mine taken a couple of weeks ago, not very good pic as I had to take it thro plastic (the lill sods ping everywhere if you open them).


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

apparently the americans breed these as livefood.

katydids are longhorn grasshoppers, which is another name for bush crickets - very confusing, but they are actually crickets.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Exopet, do you know how to sex them??? I've tried to find out but can't get anywhere. They all look the same at the mo.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

if you look under the terminal end of the abdomen the ovipositor of the female starts to become apparent at around 1.5cm body length.


----------

